# When did your stomach start growing?



## Haidee

Hi,

I have had a very flat stomach all my life. I'm only 6 weeks at the moment and already it is not as totally flat as it used to be!!!! :hissy::hissy:

Is this normal? The LO is only a few millimeters, or does the uterus expand??? Or is it maybe just 'gas/indigestion'?

When was the first sign of your stomach expanding?


----------



## Logiebear

You usually get quite bloated with water retention etc until about 14-18 weeks for most women when the baby is showing. I am a big girl and I usually get a bump around 8-10 weeks. Depends how you are going to carry your bubs too. I carry all on the front like a football so I get big early xxx


----------



## Haidee

I should refrase....is it normal for my belly to start expanding already at 6 weeks?


----------



## Logiebear

Yes it is as I said you get bloated early on with water retention and constipation xxx


----------



## beancounter

I think until 12 weeks your uterus is still in your pelvis, so the belly is as logie said, bloating. I had terrible gas, lol. I didn't start to show until 20 weeks at least and even then people who didn't know me wouldn't have realised it was baby. Midwife yesterday was quite impressed with my abdominal muscles, lol.


----------



## Haidee

With my first child I only started to really show after 7 months. I'm hoping I will show late this time too.


----------



## dizzy duck

Everyone is different and so is each pregnancy, it will be bloating at the moment but I started getting a bump around 10-11 weeks, MW said at my scan baby ha already moved up out of my pelvis, so it all depends, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## AprilMum2009

5 month ish for me xxx


----------



## Poppeteer

12 weeks for me


----------



## KatienSam

with your second you will probably show earlier and your uterus has already stretched and kicked those stomach muscles out! i started to "fill out" before i got a bump, water retention and bloating etc!


----------

